

Ask HN: Options for high bandwidth/high storage - sunnynagra

Hi,<p>I am working on a project that will need to allow users to store big files online and allow others to download those big files.  I don't really need a fancy service, just a server to store and transfer large files.  What are the best options out there that don't break the bank?<p>Thanks
======
RexM
Amazon S3 is an option, although it might be costly.

~~~
sunnynagra
Yea, if I have one large object (500 mb) that gets transfered a lot, it is not
too bad, but if I have many large objects that don't get transferred as much,
it can get very expensive.

